# Captain America in all but 3 countries



## billc (Jul 5, 2011)

the Hollywood reporter is reporting that the new movie, "Captain America: The first avenger," will keep Captain America in the movies title in its international release in all but 3 countries, Russia, South Korea and the Ukraine.  This is good news if it is accurate.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/captain-america-keep-us-title-207939


----------



## Omar B (Jul 6, 2011)

Not like they could do much to changes the fact that he is Cap.  I do have a problem with the subtitle "The Fist Avenger, though.  Thor is way older and the team existed for years with a core of Thor, Iron Man and Hulk for years before Cap got thawed out.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Not like they could do much to changes the fact that he is Cap. I do have a problem with the subtitle "The Fist Avenger, though. Thor is way older and the team existed for years with a core of Thor, Iron Man and Hulk for years before Cap got thawed out.



Hmmm. Thor was still in Asgard when Cap was running around during WWII, and Iron Man and Hulk were kids at best. I'll give "First Avenger" a pass......


----------



## Omar B (Jul 6, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Hmmm. Thor was still in Asgard when Cap was running around during WWII, and Iron Man and Hulk were kids at best. I'll give "First Avenger" a pass......


 I hear ya man.  But if I were to step out of continuity then the books for all those characters cropped up in the same 5 year period.  But then Steve Rogers spent much of the time on ice till the 70's.  So The Avengers was founded and not being a founder the "first" thing is iffy.  But I won't complain, Cap slays.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 6, 2011)

Thor may have existed, but he was a totally different person, if we are going with the continuity that Marvel has been setting up since the first Iron Man movie, hinting toward an Avenger's movie.

We have to realize that the comic books at as a template, and a Guide. Not a Bible.

As we have seen with all comic book movies, there must be concessions made, in order to make the movie work.

Rarely can a movie be exactly like the book...EVER


----------



## Omar B (Jul 6, 2011)

Also a good point that the Avengers (not Avenger_'s_, since nothing named "Avenger" belongs to anyone) may be following their own loose guidline.  But since they are using a lot from the Ultimate version of The Avengers then the first one is Iron Man since he is the first one recruited.  If we follow the 616 version of the Avengers then Iron Man is the founder and owner of Avengers mansion.  Nowhere does Cap enter into the story for the first few years.


----------

